# Concerned about x-ray damage whilst shipping embryos overseas



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello ladies,
I don't know if this is the right place to post. I'm sorry if it's not.
I intend to ship some frozen embryos from the Czech Republic to India, so that they will be transferred to a surrogate mother. However, am concerned about the possibility that exposing those embryos to x-ray radiation (airport security screening) might lead to some kind of damage or even birth defects.
Please, does anyone have any thoughts on this matter?
Thank you very much!
Best wishes,  WAB


----------

